# When you think of Piranha Fury



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

When you think of Piranha Fury and you think of members who are the first 5+ members which pop into your head. right off the bat.

For myself

-NBKK
-RNR
-carbee
-Need_Redz
-AKSkirmish


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

MATTONES - Because I just adjusted your signature...

RNR - cause I cant believe somebody with a year on the forum is a MOD. No offense and congrats, just surprised.

BS - Cause the Pics thread is the first thing I visit everytime I come here.

GG - cause when I bought a bunch of fry for an extremely low price and then sold them on here he threatened me saying they better not be my own bred fry.

Cueball - He is the most retarded member on here and I wish he would post more often so I got some more good laughs.

Honorable Mention: TheWayThingsR - He's the man, obvious reasons.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

RNR
ICEE
Feefa
AK
Piranha_man

best guys on the site IMO


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Trigga said:


> RNR
> ICEE
> Feefa
> AK
> ...


haha, thats crazy. Aside from AK, I think of you and the other four as the same person sometimes.


----------



## ZOSICK (May 25, 2005)

puff
b_ack <--the things he's had in his mouth
gordezz
2005 to late 2007 "AK"
and?
TheWayThingsR


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

njpiranha
n3p
edgar
allen
poe


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

jiggy


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

> RNR - cause I cant believe somebody with a year on the forum is a MOD. No offense and congrats, just surprised.


Time served has something to do with it but not everything to do with it. One year of posting says alot about "who you are". RNR met the protocol per general concensus of staff. Alot of members were brought up, but RNR was voted in by the entire staff...not just one person. And, it doesn't necessarily mean he, me, or anyone on staff is better than any one member here. But, those chosen met certain criteria...like, being online often...wich RNR is. And, he's a fan fav!


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

SERRAPYGO said:


> > RNR - cause I cant believe somebody with a year on the forum is a MOD. No offense and congrats, just surprised.
> 
> 
> Time served has something to do with it but not everything to do with it. One year of posting says alot about "who you are". RNR met the protocol per general concensus of staff. Alot of members were brought up, but RNR was voted in by the entire staff...not just one person. And, it doesn't necessarily mean he, me, or anyone on staff is better than any one member here. But, those chosen met certain criteria...like, being online often...wich RNR is. And, he's a fan fav!


Hey Debbie Downer, dont take it out of context. Congrats to him. Back to the thread!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

In no particular order

Piranha Man
RnR
GG
Bullsnake
Mattones
and... I would have to say E-Thug


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

For myself that's a real tough one, hmmmmmmm??
Trigga
ICEE
GG
Feefa
E-Thug
Murphy18
lo4life
Mattones as of late

Everyone except GG because of the interaction level, GG because I respect and value all his opinions and have yet to find a reply of his not to be tasteful nor without thought applied in every regard.


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

i dont usualy think of members but i guess....xexon, njpiranha, n3p, bullsnake, nickg, puff, edgarallenpoe, o2, gg, bake, drewbotty

forgot e-thug, sorry


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

BioTeAcH said:


> njpiranha
> n3p
> edgar
> allen
> poe


FTW!


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

sometimes i think of touching myself!? ...i think of piranhas, my fish tanks, and future possible tanks/fish! member wise, i would definitely go with NEED_REDS, AKSKIRMISH, MATTONES, REDNECKRONIN, PIRANHA_MAN, FEEFA, THEWAYTHINGSR, BULLSNAKE because of his great .gif thread! haha


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Honestly, too many to list.
It's been all the unique personality traits combined that have really made this place special to me.
Like I've always said, we're kinda like one huge dysfunctional family here.









We argue, fight, bust each other's balls, compliment each other, pick each other up when they're down...

I don't care how much I love piranhas, I would not have made this site a daily part of my life for the last 4 1/2 years and over 6,000 posts if it weren't for the personalities of all the people here.


----------



## Pit_man (Sep 13, 2008)

^^ well said p man! I havnt been here that long but have made lots of good friends. couldnt limit it to 5 ppl.. Its a combo of all types of ppl that make this site what it is. im shure i will be here many years from now and will meet lots more great ppl. long live P-Fury


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^









but if i had to choose
AK
RnR
GG
Mettle (only coz i can always picture his avatar as the guy with the axe)
Feefa (we got of to a funny start when we first came across each other but hes a top bloke)


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

mettle
hyphen
06 C6 LS2
Bullsnake
Skunk


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

Piranha_man said:


> Honestly, too many to list.
> It's been all the unique personality traits combined that have really made this place special to me.
> Like I've always said, we're kinda like one huge dysfunctional family here.
> 
> ...










You really do love us..lol

Well said P-Man!


----------



## moron (May 26, 2006)

AK
Bull
GG


----------



## baddfish (Feb 7, 2003)

DAYAM!!! You know im really hurt!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

baddfish said:


> DAYAM!!! You know im really hurt!


No way man... you're part of what makes this "Dysfunctional family"... "Dysfunctional!"









(Wouldn't be the same without ya bro...)


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

I think of mattones and I get wet


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

need_redz said:


> I think of mattones and I get wet


You might want to get that checked out...I'm pretty sure they have meds that will clear that up.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

BioTeAcH said:


> I think of mattones and I get wet


You might want to get that checked out...I'm pretty sure they have meds that will clear that up.
[/quote]
I should change my name to need_medz

maybe then I'll come across some...


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

need_redz said:


> I think of mattones and I get wet


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

bullsnake
gg
ak
acestro
b_ack


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Trigga 
Icee 
RNR
Murphy
Trigger Lover
Mattones
E-thug

Mostly the guys that I see kickin around AQHU


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^^ That's a list of Swollen members if I ever seen one


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Hmmm

Okay so here my list:

Sheppard- because he was the first to speak to me
Feefa- cause he rocks and I bought an amazing fish from him
Piranha man- cause he's a stud muffin, lol and he has great dogs
Need_Redz- cause he makes me laugh

Then there are my Travian boys** Joedizzlempls
Pitman
Nick G


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

wow - I can't believe there are people on here that actually like me


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

need_redz said:


> wow - I can't believe there are people on here that actually like me


Yeah, me neither!

Just yankin' yer chain...


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

When I think of P-Fury I think of Mattones. Naked.


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

hrmmm....

gordeez
drew
mr. harley
devon amazon
b_ack


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

stuartdanger


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

ksls said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Okay so here my list:
> 
> ...


/kicks self for forgetting the sweetest women on P fury









Hows the leg doin by the way?


----------



## irishfan 689 (Aug 11, 2004)

I always think of the guys that were big back when I first joined...

Atlanta Braves Baby!
MR.FREEZ
Bullsnake
Judazzz

and I was always big on Frank (Hastatus) cuz he used to post in the species identification a lot more and helped me ID my piranha when I first got it


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

E-THUG said:


> When I think of P-Fury I think of Mattones. Naked.


How about his sister, or was it cousin. Either way.


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

blbig50 said:


> When I think of P-Fury I think of Mattones. Naked.


How about his sister, or was it cousin. Either way.








[/quote]
trust me! I banged his sister and that's the one you wanna see naked!

Say hi to her mattones, I'll swing by next week!


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

need_redz said:


> When I think of P-Fury I think of Mattones. Naked.


How about his sister, or was it cousin. Either way.







[/quote]trust me! I banged his sister and that's the one you wanna see naked!Say hi to her mattones, I'll swing by next week![/quote]How about a.....


----------



## need_redz (May 11, 2007)

def, try it out!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

DannyBoy17 said:


> hrmmm....
> 
> gordeez
> drew
> ...


You can tell who the OGs are by the people they mention.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Most definte b_ack


----------



## Murphy18 (Oct 17, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Honestly, too many to list.
> It's been all the unique personality traits combined that have really made this place special to me.
> Like I've always said, we're kinda like one huge dysfunctional family here.:laugh:
> 
> ...


Coulnd't have been put any better, everyone has their own unique personalities, and i cant say that their is even one member who i think is a total d-head, everybody awesome. But if i had to name some (out of a very long list of members) they would be:

Bullsnake (just because he's Bullsnake :laugh: )

And then the AQHU Guys who make that thread what it is.

RnR
Trigger Lover
Trigga
Feefa
ICEE


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ 
What it is Murph is spam plain and simple, nothing but 13000 pages of back to back /posts that have nothing to do with anything








j/k You also make AQHU what it is and now I have to edit my list cause I forgot bout ole Flapjacks himself!!!!



TheWayThingsR said:


> MATTONES - Because I just adjusted your signature...
> 
> RNR - cause I cant believe somebody with a *Six Months* on the forum is a MOD. No offense and congrats, just surprised.
> 
> ...


Fixed and thx for the congrats brotha


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> hrmmm....
> 
> gordeez
> drew
> ...


You can tell who the OGs are by the people they mention.
[/quote]

amen to that


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Hey hyphen, where's your OG Award thingy?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Way to damn many for me to list-









My top choice would be lightning2004 :rasp:


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

what does OG stand for?


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Hey hyphen, where's your OG Award thingy?


took off all my badges. had a MOTM and an OG badge,


----------



## Devon Amazon (Apr 3, 2005)

I Like the OG british contingent... Alan, Stuartdanger, Piranhasrule, alex,G23 etc etc

Corey, Hyphen, Prodmarine, Puff, dannyboy and trigga all seem to be interested in the same stuff as me which is cool
Arguing with B_ack and queen of queens has also been a highlight of my time here..

Every forum has its fair share of dick's but the vast majority of people here are decent IMO


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Devon Amazon said:


> I Like the OG british contingent... Alan, Stuartdanger, Piranhasrule, alex,G23 etc etc
> 
> Corey, Hyphen, Prodmarine, Puff, dannyboy and trigga all seem to be interested in the same stuff as me which is cool
> Arguing with B_ack and queen of queens has also been a highlight of my time here..
> ...


Yeah, not too bad for a bunch of fuggin' assholes!


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2009)

Feefa said:


> Hmmm
> 
> Okay so here my list:
> 
> ...


/kicks self for forgetting the sweetest women on P fury









Hows the leg doin by the way?
[/quote]

Aww thanks Feefa







My leg is completely healed thanks, was out 4-wheeling today, beautiful outside isnt it?


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

No way I could pick 5 members out of the group....but some posts have brought back a lot of memories from back in the day. I cant believe we made it this long and are still growing. Unfortunately we have lost people along the way. There was a young moderator that passed away not long after I started moderating on this forum....he was an impressive individual and it was a huge loss to the forum.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

hyphen said:


> hrmmm....
> 
> gordeez
> drew
> ...


You can tell who the OGs are by the people they mention.
[/quote]

amen to that
[/quote]

It's scary I know so much about people I've never met, sh*t some of the people here I know more about their life than some of my friends.

Couple good people that I've had the fun of talking to/ knowing online:

Groose Gurke
Xenon
Harley
Gordeez
Twitcho
Devon
Judazz
KoK
R1 and his crazy ass intrepid
hyphen and jiamji
kfizzly
truballa
piranha king 
mashunter
scavee
apott
dawgz
mattones
puff
shepard
curley
ms natt
sh*t can't think of her username right now, but fashion girl from LA
dracofish
nitrofish
boobah (the fact he hates OSU and is from South Carolina) (i used to live in both carolinas)
bawbu
stuartdanger
dannyboy
corey
prodmarine

could go on for awhile...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

yeah, i could produce a fairly long list as well. i think it's scary that i've been through 3 relationships, college, and many jobs while on this forum.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> hrmmm....
> 
> gordeez
> drew
> ...


You can tell who the OGs are by the people they mention.
[/quote]

amen to that
[/quote]

It's scary I know so much about people I've never met, sh*t some of the people here I know more about their life than some of my friends.

Couple good people that I've had the fun of talking to/ knowing online:

Groose Gurke
Xenon
Harley
Gordeez
Twitcho
Devon
Judazz
KoK
R1 and his crazy ass intrepid
hyphen and jiamji
kfizzly
truballa
piranha king 
mashunter
scavee
apott
dawgz
mattones
puff
shepard
curley
ms natt
*sh*t can't think of her username right now, but fashion girl from LA*
dracofish
nitrofish
boobah (the fact he hates OSU and is from South Carolina) (i used to live in both carolinas)
bawbu
stuartdanger
dannyboy
corey
prodmarine

could go on for awhile...
[/quote]

I believe you're thinking of PinKragon...?


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> hrmmm....
> 
> gordeez
> drew
> ...


You can tell who the OGs are by the people they mention.
[/quote]

amen to that
[/quote]

It's scary I know so much about people I've never met, sh*t some of the people here I know more about their life than some of my friends.

*sh*t can't think of her username right now, but fashion girl from LA*
d
[/quote]

I believe you're thinking of PinKragon...?
[/quote]

yep, thats it.

p_man - didn't go to college, scott baio stunt double, drugged up crazy rocker who turned life around and know owns his own business. broke up with his crazy ass ex-gf who was like a pyshcaritst. invented a vent cleaning thing.
nickg - drunk ass irish guy who has a cool girl. plays the bag pipes and would be a cool person to drink with.
dannyboy - traveled all over canada for awhile, worked at big als, crazy ass philosophy guy. 
prod marine - just had his first kid. (can't remember if its a boy or a girl)
notaverage - just had his first kid (a girl) and i think lost his brother in a car accident (RIP)
GG - works for a non-profit organization, accountant or cfo
hyphen - artist for IW and helped out with one of the best FPS games. has a dog and so does his girl jiam
bullsnake - blue couch, enough said.
boobah - realtor in south carolina
redneckronin - crazy pyscho biker dude from canada whose house burnt down.

like i said its scary. waits for restaining order on me.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Dude, that is amazing!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Piranha_man said:


> ^^ Dude, that is amazing!


It's funny, I have no short term memory at all. But after being here since 2003, part of MAB, always been a lounge rat, you get to meet some interesting people that you'd never meet at all and for some reason I remember alot of this sh*t.

Can't forget Ocellaetuatus20000's million bitching threads about his girlfriend and how much he hates her but won't ever break up with her. 
sh*t can't forget Mattones hot ass cousin. Where are those topless pics of her you jackass?
06 - corvette freak. badass house on the lake. his woman drives an IS350


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

b_ack51 said:


> ^^ Dude, that is amazing!


It's funny, I have no short term memory at all. But after being here since 2003, part of MAB, always been a lounge rat, you get to meet some interesting people that you'd never meet at all and for some reason I remember alot of this sh*t.

Can't forget Ocellaetuatus20000's million bitching threads about his girlfriend and how much he hates her but won't ever break up with her. 
sh*t can't forget Mattones hot ass cousin. Where are those topless pics of her you jackass?
06 - corvette freak. badass house on the lake. his woman drives an IS350
[/quote]

Lets not forget you b_ack you are a intresting member that's O.g as well and have more than intresting topics and postings to say the least.


----------



## -NBKK- (Jun 22, 2007)

P-fury to me.

-Mattones.
-RNR.
-Need_Redz.
-Nick G
-Piranha Man

I have others but that is the top 5.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Trigger lover said:


> what does OG stand for?


I hope your not serious Trigger??? It stands for oral gratification!!! Someone never listened to Ice-t in the old days!!


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

Hmm when I think piranha-fury, I think overwhelming amount of children on a forum. Not trying to offend anyone, but compared to other hobby forums that I am part of, this one has the most hostile pre prepubescent members. People flaming everyone for everything and arguing on topics that have not been researched.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Scooby said:


> Hmm when I think piranha-fury I think overwhelming amount of children on a forum. Not trying to offend anyone but compared to other hobby forums that I am part, this one has the most hostile pre prepubescent members.


You would be pissed off and hostile too if you didn't get your first pube until 32!!!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> yep, thats it.
> 
> p_man - didn't go to college, scott baio stunt double, drugged up crazy rocker who turned life around and know owns his own business. broke up with his crazy ass ex-gf who was like a pyshcaritst. invented a vent cleaning thing.
> nickg - drunk ass irish guy who has a cool girl. plays the bag pipes and would be a cool person to drink with.
> ...


scary


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Scooby said:


> Hmm when I think piranha-fury, I think overwhelming amount of children on a forum. Not trying to offend anyone, but compared to other hobby forums that I am part of, this one has the most hostile pre prepubescent members. People flaming everyone for everything and arguing on topics that have not been researched.


Hey f*ck you man!








You're full of sh*t!
You can go to hell man...


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Scooby said:


> Hmm when I think piranha-fury, I think overwhelming amount of children on a forum. Not trying to offend anyone, but compared to other hobby forums that I am part of, this one has the most hostile pre prepubescent members. People flaming everyone for everything and arguing on topics that have not been researched.


hahaha not trying to offend anyone?
















but seriously, b_ack51, bullsnake, p man, skunkbud, rnr, hyphen. i can think of so many more


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Scooby is totally correct. It is the fact that most people that get into piranhas are young men...and then they move onto other aspects of the hobby. That is why we have a lot of oldschool members that have moved on....and most of our new member’s dont know much about fish at all. Piranhas are a beginner fish in this hobby...which is why they are one of the most abused fish in the hobby....and the reason it is so important to try and educate new members and not run them off.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Scooby is totally correct. It is the fact that most people that get into piranhas are young men...and then they move onto other aspects of the hobby. That is why we have a lot of oldschool members that have moved on....and most of our new member's dont know much about fish at all. Piranhas are a beginner fish in this hobby...which is why they are one of the most abused fish in the hobby....and the reason it is so important to try and educate new members and not run them off.


Well stated as usual








That's what makes it so important to what we do here, to change that common assumption of what an owner of a piranha is. As well as taking these young men and helping devolp them into bright, well spoken and respectful men of the future. Not to say that should'nt have been done by the parents but by leading by example showing that a mature and respectful man gets more accomplished in obtaining what's needed and/or wanted in life. Can create a healthy and memorable experience in peoples lives and hopefully a time in life to be reflected back upon and thought to be as positive and healthy to growth and devolpment into manhood as possible.


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

its so weird talking to people and only having their avatar as a "face". of mugshot thread has helped.
man i dont know how many of my former working hours ive just been here. how much money ive made from surfing p-fury.

p fury to me would be

b_ack
dannyboy
stuartdanger
acestro (RIP)
rockintimbz
p man
gordeez
ocelattus (sp)
dippyeggs
hyphen
pink
cumbiaqueen (sp)
azeral
dilldawg
trigga
jiggy

as im making the list i am reashured of how horrible i am with names so ill just leave it there i prob left out a buncg but
to everyone ive pissed off argued with or just shared genreal resemntment you can add your name.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Scooby is totally correct. It is the fact that most people that get into piranhas are young men...and then they move onto other aspects of the hobby. That is why we have a lot of oldschool members that have moved on....and most of our new member's dont know much about fish at all. Piranhas are a beginner fish in this hobby...which is why they are one of the most abused fish in the hobby....and the reason it is so important to try and educate new members and not run them off.


Very true that the majority of piranhas keepers are comprised of young guys.
Ironic to me that they're a "Beginner fish," as it took a quarter century in the aquarium hobby for me to get into piranhas, and now I don't see myself keeping much else.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Those are some solid lists (b_ack and CORey).
*
For all the OG's, what was the name of the Dutch admin? He was a really good guy to have around here as well.

*
Wink
Corey
b_ack51
nismo
Puff
GG
mdrs
Genin
Twitch
Drew
Devon Amazon
StuartDanger
hyphen 
Boobah
AKASkirm
Jewelz
TaylorHedrich

These are the guys I remember from the Glory Days....

*Anyone remember hyphen's nickname!?*


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Just when I think that every possible topic has been turned into a thread, somebody comes up with another creative idea for a thread.
Good one, Mattones!


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

DannyBoy17 said:


> Those are some solid lists (b_ack and CORey).
> *
> For all the OG's, what was the name of the Dutch admin? He was a really good guy to have around here as well.
> 
> ...


judazzz? and dont bring up the nickname!


----------



## Jiam Ji Girl (Sep 7, 2006)

haha cool... i was mentioned twice... prolly only cause of hyphen ofcourse 

Anyways first 5 that come to mind:

-Hyphen (duh) --- theeeee boyfriend








-Tinkerbelle - always gave me good info on dogs and training
-Dannyboy17 - cool dude, willing to help and we both dislike the same attention who** :X
-Grosse Gurke - very cool dude, been scolded once :X but I understand where he's coming from








-AKSkirmish - bc he helped me select some good cigars to get hyphen


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

fattykins i presume?


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

FATTYKINS!








b_ack we need a gif to represent how we feel when we hear fattykins...


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

C0Rey said:


> fattykins i presume?


f*ck!


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

C0Rey said:


> fattykins i presume?


I take it this is the nickname that hyphen so dreads!!


----------



## StuartDanger (Aug 7, 2003)

I got more than 5

but 
Dannyboy17 - literally love him
Corey - ain't spoke in a while
Pinkragon - ahhhh hottie and she fixed me up with a limo ride in L.A, only p-fury member I have met
Devon Amazon - We have gotta meet up dude
Gordeez/brujo - awesome guy, glad he's doing well and if you're reading this, add me on facebook
bullsnake - what a member.... awesome
pcrose - i'd consider chelsea a good friend
puff - another guy i would consider a friend
k fizzly - gstar
jiggy - ha ha ha ha ha ha ha
bobme - banana man
nitrofish - cool guy
there are others, of course the mods xenon, hyphen and gg, but ive never really conversed with them

sorry if i missed anyone out, i havent been around here for a while, i plan to spend some more time here tho


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

stewie dif some one your list that i forgot, like puff, BS etc

we aint spoke? you aint been here man!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

Xenon
Bullsnake
GG
Tinker
Abb

cant forget Bobme


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

bullsnake
dannyboy
liquid
nick g
jewelz

R1 for honorable mention because we always get into it.


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

Hyphen
Yorkie
06 C6 LS2
Dr. Green
AK
The Assman

But then the Banana Man pops in my head too...


----------

